#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  ik ben zwanger wat moet ik doen lees dit eve

## dounia123

hoi ik ben een marokaans meisje 
ik ben zwanger maar heb er pas een weg late halle 
maar nu heb ik een probleem de vader van het kind wil het nie trouwe 
en wil ook nie helpe bij de opvoeding ik sta er nu helemaal aleen voor
en dit is nie de eerste keer dat dit gebeurt wat zoude juli doen als juli in mij schoene stonde want ik weet het eve nie meer want ik sta er nu wel aleen voor ik weet dat juli me nie echt kune helpe maar zou gewoon wille wette wat juli zoude doen ???????? 

 :tranen:  :tranen:  ik hoop dat ik aleen sireuse reagi krijg aub

----------


## mister_11_12

hey

mss klinkt dit stom ma jah je zou er aan moete denken voor je het doet he mjah

in ieder geval ik zou gwn voor het kindje zorge en goed opvoeden en zeker niet achterlaten hoe moeilijk het ook is...het is tenslotte jou kind e :d veel succes nog

xx

----------


## Sexy_Licious

> hoi ik ben een marokaans meisje 
> ik ben zwanger maar heb er pas een weg late halle 
> maar nu heb ik een probleem de vader van het kind wil het nie trouwe 
> en wil ook nie helpe bij de opvoeding ik sta er nu helemaal aleen voor
> en dit is nie de eerste keer dat dit gebeurt wat zoude juli doen als juli in mij schoene stonde want ik weet het eve nie meer want ik sta er nu wel aleen voor ik weet dat juli me nie echt kune helpe maar zou gewoon wille wette wat juli zoude doen ???????? 
> 
>  ik hoop dat ik aleen sireuse reagi krijg aub


*Go back to high school..

Je ABN is vertyft lady,

Is je eigen dikke schuld, waarom je benen gaan spreiden meis

wie iets doet wat verkeerd is, moet maar leven met de gevolgen*

----------


## aletheia

> hoi ik ben een marokaans meisje 
> ik ben zwanger maar heb er pas een weg late halle 
> maar nu heb ik een probleem de vader van het kind wil het nie trouwe 
> en wil ook nie helpe bij de opvoeding ik sta er nu helemaal aleen voor
> en dit is nie de eerste keer dat dit gebeurt wat zoude juli doen als juli in mij schoene stonde want ik weet het eve nie meer want ik sta er nu wel aleen voor ik weet dat juli me nie echt kune helpe maar zou gewoon wille wette wat juli zoude doen ???????? 
> 
>  ik hoop dat ik aleen sireuse reagi krijg aub


Mischien weer weg laten halen als je er niet voor kunt zorgen. Voortaan veilig vrijen want je bent nu niet slim bezig. Mischien proberen een goede stabiele relatie te vinden in plaats van je steeds te laten verleiden door mensen die geen interesse hebben in lange relaties.

Sterkte, wat je ook doet

----------


## Gitana1

He meisje Salaam moehalaikoem

Wat gebeurd is,is gebeurd. Maar je moet je wenden tot Allah swt.

Het feit dat je haraam gedaan hebt,is op zich al erg. Maar je moet raad gaan vragen bij een imaam. Of je het kind mag houden of je het beter zou wegdoen. Mag ik ook vragen hoe ver je bent???

als je hier liever niet op algemeen wilt reageren.

Mag je gerust een prive bericht versturen

K hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt

Groetjes

Wa Salaam moehalaikoem

----------


## aniroc75

hoi hoi,

Ja, stom is het wel, maar daar kun je nu niks mee!
Je wilt waarschijnlijk niet dat je ouders er achter komen, dus zwanger blijven en het kind laten adopteren(of familie laten opvoeden) is dan geen optie. 
Ten 1e wil ik je mee geven om je niet meer te lenen voor mannen zoals de vader van je kind! hij is niks waard, want hij is net zo verantwoordelijk voor zijn daden als jij!
Ten 2e is abortus in de islam niet toegestaan, maar voor jou ws wel de enige oplossing. Denk heel goed na, want na iedere abortus wordt de kans op een geplande zwangerschap kleiner. 
Wees verantwoordelijk voor je eigen daden, draag de lasten, welke beslissing je ook neemt!
Heel veel succes, en doe wat aan je nederlands....
x Corina

----------


## AnIIIssA

je had je lesje normaal de eerste x al moeten leren , maar jah geen weg meer terug, jij hebt momenteel jouw leven verpest en als je dat kind gaat houden , verpest je ook de zijne!!
sorry kan hard aankomen , maar zo is het

----------


## Jazia

Lekker makkelijk ladies om zout in open wonden te strooien. Dit meisje komt hier op deze site voor wat support. Het enige wat jullie 'zogenaamde' moslims haar kunnen vertellen is wat ze zelf ook al weet: het was inderdaad stom! Maar heeft ze daar nu iets aan? Niet echt he. Daarom meid, ik wens je heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat het uiteindelijk goed komt met je. Het enige wat ik je mee kan geven is, kom voor jezelf op en kies voor jezelf, want als puntje bij paaltje komt laten mensen je toch vallen, dat blijkt ook hier maar weer.

----------


## Gitana1

Salaam moehalaikoem Jazia

Ten eerste je mag niet iedereen over een kamp scheren. En je mag het niet hebben over 'zogenaamde ' moslims. Kan jij in iemands hart kijken???

Er zijn heus wel mensen die haar wel steunen, en met goede raad komt ze er wel insha Allah.

Gedane Zaken nemen geen keer. Maar insha Allah gaat ze wel de juiste beslissing nemen.

En voor de rest Allah Yahdiena, want Allah oe Ahlem overkomt het je eigen zus,dochter , vriendin ook.

We hopen allemaal dat het niet overkomt, maar ja soms is de verleiding groot.

Maar meisjes vergeet niet, als iemand je wilt voor wie je bent. Stuur hem dan direct naar je huis, kan hij direct je hand komen vragen in plaats van het op die manier te doen.

Ja k weet wat de meeste gaan denken, mij overkomt het echt niet. Ewa meiden insha Allah worden we allemaal ervan behoed, maar geloof me het gebeurt vaak, en ik ben al blij dat dit meisje hulp zoekt. En dat is wat ze van iedereen nodig heeft.

Asalaam moehalaikoem

----------


## Queen of Har

he wijfie ik zou het niet weghalen want je krijgt er veel spijt van ik hoop dat je een goed besluit neemt hier over en een kind komt heus wel groot met of zonder familie.doe wat je hart je ingeeft

----------


## perrz

Doe wat JOU het beste lijkt, anders ben je nooit tevreden over de keus die je maakt.. Luister altijd naar je eigen hart

----------


## justmesam

Hangt af in welke omgeving je zit, (ouders/familie, school/werk etc)
De beslissing die je neemt is afhankelijk van verschillende factoren. Maar ik neem aan dat je alles al hebt overwogen bij de eerste. Dan is de vraag wat is er verandert sinds de vorige keer.

P.s.: Ooit gehoord van leren van je fouten?! :Confused:  :vreemd:  
Er zijn zo veel verschillende dingen die je kan halen om dit te verkomen en zkkr als het al eerder is gebeurt.

----------


## Sahra28

> hoi ik ben een marokaans meisje 
> ik ben zwanger maar heb er pas een weg late halle 
> maar nu heb ik een probleem de vader van het kind wil het nie trouwe 
> en wil ook nie helpe bij de opvoeding ik sta er nu helemaal aleen voor
> en dit is nie de eerste keer dat dit gebeurt wat zoude juli doen als juli in mij schoene stonde want ik weet het eve nie meer want ik sta er nu wel aleen voor ik weet dat juli me nie echt kune helpe maar zou gewoon wille wette wat juli zoude doen ???????? 
> 
>  ik hoop dat ik aleen sireuse reagi krijg aub


Ongelooflijk....dat je al zo'n een grote fout de eerste keer maakt tot daar aan toe, maar de tweede keer?? sorry maar jij bent echt dom naief huppel kutje.
Het is haram om het weg tehalen, maar bij deze word het wel een wald/bent ahram. en nood breekt wet!! Of houden en je kindje een goede opvoeding geven. Succes

----------


## liiefje

1 moord op je geweten hebben is al genoeg hoor. 
Hoef je geen 2e bij te doen,dus ga d'r maar lekker voor zorgen

----------


## Layla00777

Zelfmoord plegen moge allah je vergeven

----------


## soufiena

Gitana1 geef ik helemaal gelijk.

Je moet niet over iedereen een oordeel klaar hebben, je moet ook iedereen hulp bieden anders ben je ook fout bezig.

Dit is een eerlijk meisje, 
hoeveel zijn er niet die hypocriet zijn, en doen alsof ,,hoofddoek ramadan alles maar je ziet ze wel allesdoen wat allah verboden heeft , en thuis zijn ze weer zogenaamd helemaal perfect.

Iedereen maakt fouten,, er bestaan geen neppe of echte mosims omdat ee ander dat vind.
Als iemand zijn hart goed is ,en je in grote lijnen je aan de islam houdt en voor anderen klaar staat ben jeook moslim, fouten maakt iedereen anders ben je geen mens,,als je er maar van leert.

Ik ben ook zwanger ned.geen moslim en ik heb marokkaanse vriend wel moslim ,,ik gedraag me nu grotendeels ook volgens de islam uit respect voor hem/zijn familie
zijn ouders hadden het moeilijk nu niet meer, wij gaan verloven en samenwonen,de kleine zal ik in grote lijnen opvoeden volgens de islam maar de keus is voor de kleine zelf later.
en ik ben gelukkig dus schijt aan wat anderen vinden,,,,,die de grootste mond hebben zijn zelf het stiekemste

----------


## samra1982

He wat gebeurt hier allemaal?????? jullie geven die meisje meskina hele verkeerde advies!!! schat ik heb ook zo iets meegemaakt je moet het weghalen!!! je gaat je leven verpesten dan kan je nooit meer trouwen!!!! AUB haal het weg je hebt er niks aan!! je gaat je familie alleen maar pijn doen!!! stuur mijn een email dan kan ik je verder helpen.
ik heb precies in dezelfde situatie gezeten, ik ben echt blij dat ik abortus gepleegd heb geloof me dat is echt het beste. je bent niet met hem getrouwd, als je nog een mooie toekomst wel dan moet je het weghalen. sterkte

----------


## samra1982

en ze mag haar benen verspreiden is dat jullie probleem???? zij is tenminste eerlijk!!! en niet zo schijnheilig als de rest die het van achteren doen!!!! ik heb er ook nooit voor gekozen om voor het huwelijk me maagdelijkheid te verliezen, ik was verkracht door me ex-vriend die ik 2 jaren lang had vertrouwd!!!! als het jullie overkomt dan pas gaan jullie begrijpen wat ik bedoel!!!! ik heb er ook nooit er voor gekozen! het is inmiddels 7 jaar geleden dat het gebeurt is, en ik heb nu een relatie van vier en halfjaar en ben intiem met hem. en we houden heel veel van elkaar. Dus wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is koulchie bel matab. groetjes

----------


## reallife

> hoi ik ben een marokaans meisje 
> ik ben zwanger maar heb er pas een weg late halle 
> maar nu heb ik een probleem de vader van het kind wil het nie trouwe 
> en wil ook nie helpe bij de opvoeding ik sta er nu helemaal aleen voor
> en dit is nie de eerste keer dat dit gebeurt wat zoude juli doen als juli in mij schoene stonde want ik weet het eve nie meer want ik sta er nu wel aleen voor ik weet dat juli me nie echt kune helpe maar zou gewoon wille wette wat juli zoude doen ???????? 
> 
>  ik hoop dat ik aleen sireuse reagi krijg aub


Bij deze organisatie kun je hulp krijgen: 

http://www.vbok.nl/index.htm

Ze helpen je ook als je problemen hebt bij het verwerken van een abortus, je kunt zoeken op de blauwe balk bovenaan de betreffende site onder het kopje hulpverlening. 

Als je situatie echt is zoals je beschrijft is het heel verstandig als je hulp zoekt. 

In ieder geval heel veel sterkte met alles.

----------


## Hjiaab

> hoi ik ben een marokaans meisje 
> ik ben zwanger maar heb er pas een weg late halle 
> maar nu heb ik een probleem de vader van het kind wil het nie trouwe 
> en wil ook nie helpe bij de opvoeding ik sta er nu helemaal aleen voor
> en dit is nie de eerste keer dat dit gebeurt wat zoude juli doen als juli in mij schoene stonde want ik weet het eve nie meer want ik sta er nu wel aleen voor ik weet dat juli me nie echt kune helpe maar zou gewoon wille wette wat juli zoude doen ???????? 
> 
>  ik hoop dat ik aleen sireuse reagi krijg aub


Ten eerste: Jouw en zijn ouders vertellen dat je zwanger van hem bent.
Ten tweede: Moet je rist dicht houden.
Ten derde: Moge Allah je naar leiden naar het goede pad insha`allah..!!!!!

----------


## panter0ss

Ze neuken allemaal tegenwoordig zelfs meisjes van 15 jaar .. Erger kan gwn niet wlh .. Heb echt medelijden met de ouders msekien wlh .. Die denken dat hun dochters op het goede pad zijn. Scheinheilige kk hoeren.

----------


## Farahtjeeuuh

> hey
> 
> mss klinkt dit stom ma jah je zou er aan moete denken voor je het doet he mjah
> 
> in ieder geval ik zou gwn voor het kindje zorge en goed opvoeden en zeker niet achterlaten hoe moeilijk het ook is...het is tenslotte jou kind e :d veel succes nog
> 
> xx


ik zou net hetzelfde zeggen. Het is je eigen kind! Geef het liefde en je zal het ook terug krijgen van je eigen kind. Als ik jou was zou ik die gewoon opvoeden en een kans geven om het te laten leven! Moge allah jou helpen en vergeven insa'allah xx

----------


## Isch

> Zelfmoord plegen moge allah je vergeven


 :haha: 


Ik heb bij veel reacties gelachen, maar bij deze het hardst. 

Idioot.

----------


## noorelfaraj

luister zuster elke mens kan fout maken,niemand is perfect,alleen nu moet je heel goed na denken welke weg voor jou t makkelijk is alleen nu geen haram meer,luister t is een zuster die ik ken ook gebeurd,als je wilt dat ik je meer vertel over haar situatie,en als je hier niet op algemeen wilt reageren kom gerust prive,en hoop ik dat je iets aan gaat hebben,salaam 3alikom

----------


## eerstkoffie

Fijn al die reacties van jongetjes die haar het kwalijk nemen dat ze haar benen spreidt. Alsof ze zelf op de bank zouden gaan liggen wanneer ze een naakte dame in hun bed treffen... Maja, kerels krijgen nooit de gevolgen. Als je em in haar duwt, zou je je van te voren ook moeten bedenken wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn en niet haar ermee laten zitten. Moge Allah je je lafheid dan ook vergeven. En 'buiten' ben jij stoer, zij een hoer. It's a mans world.

----------

